# Thanking issue



## metalfiend666 (Feb 21, 2008)

Every time I thank I post I get taken to a page with this message:



> metalfiend666, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> 1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> 2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.



If I hit the back button I get back to the original post with my thanks added. I'm using IE7. I know, I know, Microshit.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 22, 2008)

Still playing up.


----------



## Chris (Feb 22, 2008)

Do you have javascript/ajax disabled? Or some kind of super-tight script security setting?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 22, 2008)

Not to my knowledge. It just went wrong overnight, and I've changed no settings since it last worked ok.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 22, 2008)

Actually, I just thanked your preamp thread and all seems hunky-dory.


----------



## Stitch (Feb 22, 2008)

My iPod touch did this initially and I can't thank posts at University. For whatever reason, the computer doesn't remember I'm already logged in and when it takes me to this new page it asks me to log in again if I continue to browse Off-Topic without pressing 'back' to my previous logged-in state.

I think.  Do you have it set to 'Remember me"? That solved the issue for me.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Feb 22, 2008)

while im also having a thanking issue, i thought it might be appropreite to ask here, but! why do i have 7 total thanks but 3 thanked?


----------



## JBroll (Feb 22, 2008)

I didn't have a problem thanking, I win!

Thanked counts the number of threads thanked, not total thanks, if I'm not mistaken.

Jeff


----------



## Michael (Feb 22, 2008)

Yeah, "Total thanks" is the number of threads you've given Thanks to. "Thanked" is the number of your threads that have been thanked.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Feb 22, 2008)

michael total numbe ro fthreads that i thanked? im pretty sure you can only thank a thread once


----------



## Chris (Feb 23, 2008)

Dude this isn't that hard.

Thanked: 3 in your profile means that you have three threads, started by you, that have been thanked by someone.

Total Thanks: 7 in your profile means that there are 7 threads, started by someone else, that you have thanked.


----------

